# foam roller?



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Im thinking of buying a foam roller.

For those who have used it what size do you think is more beneficial and why?

Also wheres the best place to get it from?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Argos... eBay...

Get one you can use in your hand..it take the faffing out of things! However on saying that the big ones are good for the back of your legs etc!

Price ranges from £10.00-£25.00

Dependable on size and where you get it from

@Suprakill4 knows his stuff in the rolling department


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheers ive seen some that are 45 cm and some that are 90cm which is under a meter.

I will be using it for legs n back. All body parts really.

When you say one that can fit in your hands. What size is that?


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=244242

Here is a recent topic about foam rollers... worth a read.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Full sized rumble roller in black (harder foam).

Sure it hurts compared to a normal roller but this will get into the tissue like you want.

I have all sorts of issues with my back due to breaking a third of it in 2011 but I foam roll every day and this morning I am off to do a deadlift competition.

Without daily foam rolling there is no chance I could still lift pretty heavy.


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks guys...

Ive bought one...

I wanna spend time doing my back and legs, how long do you guys use it on each body part approximently?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

shocksl said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Ive bought one...
> 
> I wanna spend time doing my back and legs, how long do you guys use it on each body part approximently?


Till it feels better!


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

your right thanks... but I am just doing it as a routine... i dont have injuries etc. I dont know how long people use it for? 10 mins , an hour? etc per body part. Just estimating it really


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

shocksl said:


> your right thanks... but I am just doing it as a routine... i dont have injuries etc. I dont know how long people use it for? 10 mins , an hour? etc per body part. Just estimating it really


15-20 mins... I use mine when I have doms an use it till it feels better


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

is that per body part?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

shocksl said:


> is that per body part?


Pretty much yeah depending how much they hurt


----------

